# How to glue molding on plastic windows



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello
I noticed a cold draft right under my plastic windows (PVC)
I put some caulk, but was thinking to put a piece of molding (wood) over it
Can I used acrylic caulk to glue that piece of molding, or should I buy a specific glue?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
No clue what piece your talking about that would be PVC beside the window it's self.
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/photos/0,,20440316,00.html


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I did notice a thin "crack" between the bottom of my window's frame and the stool, and cold air was passing thru
So I've put caulk, but was thinking to put a piece of wood onto it, that I would paint in white

So I am sure there are some specific glues for wood onto PVC, but was wondering if some caulk can do it....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You only use latex caulking there. DO not use glue!


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, I will use the one I have: DAP Acrylic Latex caulk plus (fast dry)
Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The one I use most is Alex 230. It has held up better and is real easy to apply.


----------

